
Show HN: Tina, a CMS Builder for React Websites - dwalkr
https://github.com/tinacms/tinacms
======
sgallant
Checkout the 9-min announcement at JAMstack conf if you want to see it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPDCmbaEF0Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPDCmbaEF0Y)

------
ReD_CoDE
I don't know why many people repeat a bad idea again and again

Why all want to build such a CMS which is old-fashioned (Wordpress-style)

Please check Bubble.io and if you find its atomic design approach awesome come
back to me if you want to build the next Unicorn startup

~~~
spbyrne
Tina and Bubble.io have no overlap in terms of intended market. And Tina isn't
even remotely 'Wordpress-style'. The idea is that you -- a developer --
already have a beautifully coded, optimized website/webapp. All you want to do
is provide an interface so non-devs can edit content, and that's what Tina
provides. It's an open source toolkit for providing an editing UI. It's not a
CMS or 'walled garden' tool that you build your site/app inside, nor is it yet
another wordpress clone.

